# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > For Sale: A genuine Lysander Spooner American Letter Mail Co. stamp

## VoluntaryAmerican

I am in possession of a special piece of history, a genuine Lysander Spooner small eagle issue stampthat was never used. The _small eagle issue_ stamp is the original Spooner created while he owned the company to combat the U.S. monopoly on the postal service, the latter larger eagle was created after he sold the company and is of less value. To my knowledge this stamp has never been used, there are no strike thru marks on it... I am no expert, but it was not attached to a letter when I bought it and it doesn't appear to be cut out.

From the research I've done and the amount I paid for it, it is a pretty sought after and expensive stamp, see here:

http://stampauctionnetwork.com/y/y9658.cfm

But I expect its value to only increase as people become more aware of who Spooner was and his historical influence increases. With that said, I am willing to part with it if someone offers enough because I am in need of money, if anyone on here is interested. I will post a photo when I have more time.

----------


## nayjevin

whoa

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Did you have an idea of what you wanted for it?

----------


## oyarde

> I am in possession of a special piece of history, a genuine Lysander Spooner small eagle issue stampthat was never used. The _small eagle issue_ stamp is the original Spooner created while he owned the company to combat the U.S. monopoly on the postal service, the latter larger eagle was created after he sold the company and is of less value. To my knowledge this stamp has never been used, there are no strike thru marks on it... I am no expert, but it was not attached to a letter when I bought it and it doesn't appear to be cut out.
> 
> From the research I've done and the amount I paid for it, it is a pretty sought after and expensive stamp, see here:
> 
> http://stampauctionnetwork.com/y/y9658.cfm
> 
> But I expect its value to only increase as people become more aware of who Spooner was and his historical influence increases. With that said, I am willing to part with it if someone offers enough because I am in need of money, if anyone on here is interested. I will post a photo when I have more time.


I do not know much about stamps , but if you sell it I would be interested in what the price was.I have a stamp collection I would like to get appraised some time .

----------

